# Panting



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Does anyone else's cat pant when you play with them? My kitten Magic always pants when he has been running a lot with Maleke or when we play with him. Is panting normal? It's not like insane panting, it just sounds like he breathes through his mouth when he is running.


----------



## Tae (Sep 19, 2003)

Hmm... I've never seen my cat pant, though one of my friend's cats does occasionally. So I don't know if its normal or not.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

my cat has panted a few times, if he's been running and chasing stuff.


----------



## red_kittycat (Dec 30, 2003)

It's normal if the kitty has been extremely active, if it's hot, or if the cat is under stress. If panting starts during playing, you need to calm the kitty down. He doesn't know his own limits at this young age, and you'll need to stop him from playing by either holding him or closing him in a small room or crate. He should recover shortly. If not, or if he pants even when not playing heavily, ask your vet. He could have asthma or another breathing problem.


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Our guys pant after we have been running them hard, burning off some of that excess energy they seem to have in abundance. One of their favorite things to do is chase the laser pointer spot. We run it on the floor, up onto the bed, around the pillows, back to the floor, through their tunnel, back up to the bed............you get the idea. We are careful to avoid their eyes, and they love tearing up the hallway carpet to get their favorite "prey".

I usually stop and let them relax when I notice them panting. They calm right down, and then sleep well afterwards that night. Of course a turkey treat also helps right before bed. Gotta love that tryptophan!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

my kitty does that after an intense amount of playing catch the fuzzy ball on the string. He looks like a little dog with his tounge sticking out and the little pants! awww..so cute! dont worry it's completely normal! :wink:


----------



## lunamystique (Dec 10, 2003)

Yes, I agree it is probably normal, just like I "pant" a little after working out! My sister's cat pants even w/ light play because it excites him so much (like men flipping through the latest Victoria Secret catalog?). 

If you catch him panting at rest or after just walking around at a regular pace, you should have him checked out. I'd also mention it to your vet at the next checkup so they can rule out other possible causes and ease your mind. I'm thinking specifically about heart failure, which cats of any age can develop from causes like congenital heart defects.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My cats are getting real lazy. Sugar used to play alot and love running after the light every second but now she runs a bit and pants and runs back and pants and sometimes she's got her tounge out like my dog used to do. Twinkie pants for sure b/c he is lazy lazy and never really runs around but when he does he is out of breath! >>>>)


----------



## PeanutsMom (Jan 10, 2004)

phew! I was just going to post this exact same question, I'm glad I found this  Peanut pants after some serious chasing. Her little insides go in and out and she makes that panting noise. But it's only when she's playing hard. I should get such a daily workout!!


----------



## juliahadley (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah it's entirely normal for cats to pant after chasing around madly

some do it more than others, I suppose like humans they have varying fitness levels

we had a kitten once who used to pant after exercise a lot, but he is still going strong at 14 years of age (he lives with my parents) so its no problem

my current 2 seem quite fit at the mo, though they have spradic bursts of chasing each other around the house, and then they pant a bit

sounds like your cat is quite energetic, he must be a bundle of fun
J


----------



## JenUrich (May 9, 2003)

One of my cats pants every time we play the "chase the feather" game. She just LOVES playing with the feather so much, she would play until she fell over if I would let her. As soon as she starts to get worked up and pant though, I make her take a break or stop all together.


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

My cat pants when she comes on long walks with us! :lol: They arent long walks really, but to her they are. She likes to follow us down the shops, running along behind us. She will stop and lay down every now and then, and carry on running behind us. When we get home, she lays on the kitchen floor and pants. I have also heard her panting when she chases her toy fish.


----------

